# Pittsburgh meetup?



## ZyxKor (Mar 5, 2007)

March 31st or April 7th?  I can organize it. If we can get enough people I'll see if we can go somewhere unique (need ideas for where). Say part of the day on Mt. Washington and the rest somewhere else?

 As for the unique place, there's a bunch of museums around the area, I can call around and see if we can get a special tour. Or if someone else has an idea please share, I'm willing to do calls to people to see what we can do. 

Some ideas:
Trolley museum - http://www.pa-trolley.org/
Falling Water/Kentucky Knob, http://www.paconserve.org/index-fw1.asp http://www.kentuckknob.com/ 
Phipp's - http://www.phipps.conservatory.org/
Hartwood Acre's - http://www.county.allegheny.pa.us/parks/story/hartwood.asp

Any other ideas?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 5, 2007)

I can most likely make it if it's on April 7.

Would anyone be interested in shooting abandoned or historic buildings?


----------



## rlcphotos (Jan 26, 2008)

I find this most interesting. I live just south of Indiana Pa. and have been looking for some form of local club to learn more on photography. I have 2 Canon XT digital cameras now and I am starting to learn them a lil slow tho but some help would really be appreciated. 

I think it would be great to get some thing started and have a few more jump in and lets get something started.


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 29, 2008)

OOOh! I would love to attend this meet up, but it looks like both of these days are Mondays and, unfortunately, I work. I'll see what I can do, though. Maybe I can get off.


----------



## ZyxKor (Jan 29, 2008)

Actually those dates are from last year. That's why they are on Mondays this year. I'm still up for it if we can get a few people together. There was an Erie meetup, maybe we can get a few of those people to come down and join us.


----------



## KristinaS (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, duh! I didn't even see that. Anyway, I'd be down for attending if we have one here.


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd love to meet up... at least on weekends.  I travel way too much for work to be able to commit to meeting other than weekend.  Live in Bellevue - so very close to the city.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in the south hills and work in Sewickley, so I'm pretty close to you over there in Bellevue.


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 7, 2008)

Very familiar w/ Sewickley.  Have several friends there and my daughter will be starting kindergarden at St. James there.  Pittsburgh's great for urban shots - particularly with all the different ethnic neighborhoods.


----------



## Igor39 (Feb 24, 2008)

How about you burghers come visit us on the good side of the state for a Philly gathering, we don't don't bite...honest.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 28, 2008)

I was just in your fine city at the end of December.


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 28, 2008)

I worked out in Center City on a project a few years ago.  Except for that airport, it's a very nice city.


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 28, 2008)

By the way Kristina - figured you'd appreciate my folly on this.  I just got a new 105mm f/2.8 VR Macro lens and figured I'd hit Phipps Conservatory last Saturday for the last day of that glass show - there had to be hundreds of people there - no real time to spend shooting - just the wrong time to try to spend time taking photos!  Guess I'll have to go there on a weekday during the spring to work on the macro stuff.


----------



## Igor39 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hah agreed, Philly International is a nightmare


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 2, 2008)

ChrisP said:


> By the way Kristina - figured you'd appreciate my folly on this.  I just got a new 105mm f/2.8 VR Macro lens and figured I'd hit Phipps Conservatory last Saturday for the last day of that glass show - there had to be hundreds of people there - no real time to spend shooting - just the wrong time to try to spend time taking photos!  Guess I'll have to go there on a weekday during the spring to work on the macro stuff.



Bah! That show was there forever it seemed! Why did everyone have to wait until the last day to go?! That would've made some great pics. I was going to go a little while back, but then I forgot about it.


----------

